# little chassis clean up !



## goodison1972

gave the underneath of my RS Turbo a bit of a clean :thumb:

bit of wax to go on then its bed time for the winter


----------



## V5Ade

Wow. How on earth did you get that so clean?


----------



## slim_boy_fat

V5Ade said:


> Wow. How on earth did you get that so clean?


First, disassemble your car.......


----------



## S7ephen j

This is a super clean example :argie:

My mate has two RS turbo's. They have been restored over 15 years and he is a very good mechanic and an absolute Ford nut ..... this one is still cleaner :lol:


----------



## goodison1972

maybe i should drive it more!!


----------



## lowejackson

That is cleaner than the top side of my car


----------



## Soul boy 68

Wow, absolutely mint :argie:


----------



## padhinbed

That is cleaner than my dinner plates! Superb work


----------



## wee man

Super work what products?

Wee Man


----------



## andy monty

cough Bilt hamber UC cough...


----------



## goodison1972

wee man said:


> Super work what products?
> 
> Wee Man


baby wipes and elbow grease!


----------



## Wrigit

You Ford boys take the clean thing to another level and that's a feat on here!

Superb work mate, credit to you.


----------



## racingsnake

[/QUOTE]

Hi 
in the process of fixing up my car, and I was just wondering what you have done,if anything to the aluminium part of the gearbox to get it to look like that?


----------



## TonyH38

That is what I call clean amazing job done.


----------



## e60530i

Production line fresh!


----------

